

Which Job Skills Will Be Most Important In The Coming Years? - kevbam
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2013/09/average-is-over/

======
Futurebot
This is a very good inteview. It talks about several labor-related and
economic issues that will be extremely important in the coming years. Chief
among them: the criticality of marketing. In a world where things get easier
to produce, convincing people to buy them becomes crucial. It also touches on
how autodidactism will essentially be required as required skills/technologies
continue to change quickly and information is abundant - but motivation is
still a scarce resource. This also reinfoces that the old idea of "go to
college, get job, never have to worry about learning again/just focus on your
interests or personal relationships" or whatever should be considered a relic
of a dead era.

My picks for jobs of the future: software developers in general, and robot
developers in particular; robot hardware designers and maintainers;
politicians; business owners/managers; "personal service" assistant types; and
marketers. As things progress, today's equivalent of "telephone sanitizers"
will vanish, and the job market will only get more polarized and become
hypercompetitive.

